# MKIV, show us how it sits.



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

Just curious what is out there. Show us your ride from rear view or front, to show fitment. I'm not sure if i want the tuck look or the fender sitting on the wheel. Please be sure to list specs too. Thank you!


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

search theres a ton of pics floating around the tex of MK4's on airride :beer:


----------



## jdotlim (Jun 2, 2008)

ProjekBomb said:


> search theres a ton of pics floating around the tex of MK4's on airride :beer:


been searching...nothing with specs though.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck getting a mkIV to tuck. I only know of two mkIV's that have tucked, both did an unreal amount of work and are had 19's. Search Capita and MalakaiTran.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Front: 17x9.25 ET20 205/45 Tires


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

17x8 front 17x9 rear, et 15 all around.
205/45 front 215/45 rear.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

17x8 and 17x8.5, 205/45/17 all around, ET 13 all around



17x8 et25  205/40/17 17x10 et 20 215/40/17 from last year


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Front: 17x9.25 ET20 205/45 Tires


damn this looks good... more pics please.. i dont think ive ever seen your car:thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

17x8 205/45 et15 and 17x10 215/45 et8.

Wheels are for sale.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

17x8 et18 17x9.5 et23. Also for sale.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Good luck getting a mkIV to tuck. I only know of two mkIV's that have tucked, both did an unreal amount of work and are had 19's. Search Capita and MalakaiTran.


don't for get this bucket.... not that it matters anymore 

a little tuck and poke 19x8.5 ET20ish front, 19x10 ET38 rear


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

old car:
17x8.5 front, 17x9.5 rear et 23 all around


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> Good luck getting a mkIV to tuck. I only know of two mkIV's that have tucked, both did an unreal amount of work and are had 19's. Search Capita and MalakaiTran.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> old car:
> 17x8.5 front, 17x9.5 rear et 23 all around


i love this car


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

To foundubbedriver:
More info on his setup please! Looks like hes also running 19s but damn that looks so raw.:thumbup: Is this your golf?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

not that it matters much...but...bombers front....r32 rears with slam specialties ss-5s

18x8.5 final et2, 18x10 final et(-6)


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

17x9/9.5+14 all around 205 45 (F) 215 45 (R)


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> not that it matters much...but...bombers front....r32 rears with slam specialties ss-5s
> 
> 18x8.5 final et2, 18x10 final et(-6)


Car and shots are fantastic


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

michaelmark5 said:


> Car and shots are fantastic


thanks mike, i talked to you at h2o at the condos....i was staying with wyman, across from the dude that had the turbo mk5 r32


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I knew exactly who you were when I seen the car.It was great to meet you and shoot the $hit with you.


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

17x8 et13 205/45/17 front 17x10 et2 215/45/17 back


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Needs an axle and tie rod notch soon. Counts as a MK4 right?:laugh:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

17x9 final et16 front, 17x10 et19


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

michaelmark5 said:


> 17x9/9.5+14 all around 205 45 (F) 215 45 (R)


 Amazing!!!!!


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

19x8 f&r 21et 215/35/19


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

cvelas00 said:


> 17x8 et13 205/45/17 front 17x10 et2 215/45/17 back


 legit.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

rock n' roll tight pants right hurr


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

17x8et10 205/45 
17x9et25 215/45


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

18x8 215/40 et8 
18x9 225/40 et23


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

18x8.5 et19 215/35 
18x9 et21 215/35


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

17x8 17x9 205/45f 215/45r ET 7f ET15r


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

18x8.5 et10 215/40/18 
18x10 et28 225/40/18 

 IMG_2259 by aar0n., on Flickr 

 
IMG_2318 by aar0n., on Flickr 

 
IMG_1886 crop by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Offset perfection


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

overdrivedgn said:


> 18x8.5 et19 215/35
> 18x9 et21 215/35


 Offset perfection  Hows that frankenturbo working out for you btw?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Offset perfection  Hows that frankenturbo working out for you btw?


 I Haven't had the frankenturbo on the car since mid January or so....gt3076r has been under the hood since.....


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

overdrivedgn said:


> I Haven't had the frankenturbo on the car since mid January or so....gt3076r has been under the hood since.....


 Oh wow, the "real big turbo" must look great in your bay :beer:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Aaron, 


I ****ing love your car. 


Sincerely, 
Do Werk.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

17x8, 17x9 et18, 205/45s all around


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

17x10.5 et34 225/45 
17x8 et 8 205/40


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

overdrivedgn said:


> 18x8.5 et19 215/35
> 18x9 et21 215/35


ding ding ding! perfect offsets executed. wow, just wow.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

18x8.5 +5 on 215.35


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

lcurtisl said:


> 18x8.5 +5 on 215.35



hmmm....wow


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Not for the faint.

17x9 et22 205/45
17x11 et33 225/45


----------

